# Odie Got His New Collar & Leash.....



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

From NizmosK9Supply, and again Trev, you have outdoen yourself, I LOVE it and it looks freakin awesome on him. And he has room to grow in it, PERFECT!!!!! I can't thank you enough. Here is my little man struting his new collar 

































ok mom Izzzz bored - 
















CHeckin out a bee, lol - 








Izzz ignorinzz you mom -








I love this pic and his ears, lol - 








Undersie of the collar - 








The topside of the collar and the 4 foot leash - 









I will never buy collars from anyone else except Trevor, I may spoilt Odie some more and save up and get a collar from Henry at Mojave Leather Works, but that is it  Thank you soooo much Trev, I LOVE it


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm loving that green color on him!I think it looks perfect!!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

ya, the green is good for him, looks very coolish.... :thumbsup:

the little goober is getting bigger in every new pic i see....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, I love it on him too, makes his white and tan POP  Hugs

Davo - he gets bigger everyday I swear. And thank you  Hugs


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

love the collar and it suits him  

I cant believe how fast hes growing,


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sooo cute!
Thank you Tye, love you!
I'll get collar band in the mail this afternoon.
What hole from the tail end is it buckled?
Also I have a harness I'm making today in the forest green, I'll tag you in it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lookin good Odie!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

apbt2010 said:


> love the collar and it suits him
> 
> I cant believe how fast hes growing,


He is getting so big, thanks Anna 



Nizmo said:


> Sooo cute!
> Thank you Tye, love you!
> I'll get collar band in the mail this afternoon.
> What hole from the tail end is it buckled?
> Also I have a harness I'm making today in the forest green, I'll tag you in it


It is on the thrid hole but could be on the second one, so he has at least three holes to grow into  Thanks Trev, can't wait to get him his harness either  Hugs



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lookin good Odie!!!


Thanks Shanon  I really do love this color on him


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It look great!!!! I love that color on him


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Love ittt =] he is tooo freakin cute .. so happy you found your boy . =]


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> It look great!!!! I love that color on him


I do too Krystal, thanks girlie. Hugs



IzzosMommy said:


> Love ittt =] he is tooo freakin cute .. so happy you found your boy . =]


awww thanks girl. I'm soo glad I found him too. We were seriously meant to be together. Hugs


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

it looks great on him tye!!! hes so freakin cute!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

how funny I am just about to order a green and brown or green and black and my boy is similar in color to Odie so thanks for showing me how great it is gonna look


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Take Lucy for a few months Odie needs a friend! Are yall going to show in ks?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> it looks great on him tye!!! hes so freakin cute!!!


hehehe thanks Jessie, I thought the color would look awesome on him, seems I was right  Odie sendds licks 



ames said:


> how funny I am just about to order a green and brown or green and black and my boy is similar in color to Odie so thanks for showing me how great it is gonna look


lol Amy ya welcome, I think Mel would look great in a green and brown one to be honest, would match his coat perfectly  Can't wait to see it 



YAHHOO said:


> Take Lucy for a few months Odie needs a friend! Are yall going to show in ks?


hahaha Lance, Odie is totally spoilt, but I'm sure he would love to see his sister. And as of right now yes we are going, i'll be meetin up with Loretta in OK and then headed that way, y'all going?? I would love to see Lucy


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It looks great on him! I think a light blue would look really pretty for the next collar  hehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I may do that, but blue was Orion's color and Odie can't wear it, is why I picked green plus it highlights him so well, Hugs thanks Goo


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good. Color suits him


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol greens my favorite color so imma have to go ahead and claim this pup


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I heart Odie, and when you put him in a green Nizmo collar, I can only heart him more. 
That color really looks good on him.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Looks good. Color suits him


Thanks Freddie, I thought it would is why I picked it and now I am glad I did 



stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol greens my favorite color some imma have to go ahead and claim this pup


hahha green is the color of all my fave things as well  You can only have him for a few days, i will miss him terribly if he is gone for longer than that 



EckoMac said:


> I heart Odie, and when you put him in a green Nizmo collar, I can only heart him more.
> That color really looks good on him.


awww thanks girl, he sends licks your way  I really am happy withthe Nizmo collar and lead


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Trevor's work really. My favorite collar for Ecko is from him too.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shoot yeah girl, I will never buy another collar like what he does from anyone, ever  Trev's stuff ROCKS. I love it and they are sooo durable


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

If Odie and Lucy are in KS and I don't go I expect family pictures..lol

Looking good in the new collar!!


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> If Odie and Lucy are in KS and I don't go I expect family pictures..lol
> 
> Looking good in the new collar!!


You need to just man up and go to KS so there are more family members duh!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

YAHHOO said:


> You need to just man up and go to KS so there are more family members duh!


Im sooo kicking it around but at this point its looking like a definetly no... Im working a few for nationals, and with the recent purchase of the new addition I just don't think its going to happen for KS... But I have a feeling you and Tye are going to have a REALLLYYY good weekend!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Ray and Stacia, Lucy and Odie are gonna kick some butt at this show  I am super excited to go and more family members up there, woo hoooo  And Stacia you know I will get pics


----------

